# Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf



## missmarplejunior (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wir haben einen kleinen Gartenteich (schale)von ca 1200 l. Das ganze möchten wir bzw. ich um einen Bachlauf ergänzen.

Da wir drei Kinder haben ist der Gartenteich mit einem Gitter abgedeckt. Da Wasser aber trotzdem interessant ist, soll der Bachlauf auch eine stelle sien, wo mal ein Schiffchen fahren darf etc.

Es sind locker 2-3 meter für den Bachlauf gedacht. Wenn nötig auch mehr. 
Ein oder zwei Stufen sollen rein und das ganze wollte ich mit Teichfolie gestalten. 

Trotzdem hab ich noch fragen über fragen.

1. Schwager hat auch Teich mit langem Bachlauf und benutzt keinen Filter, sondern sagt das wird alles durch den Bachlauf rausgefiltert. Wasser vom Teich ist auch ziemlcih klar. Funktioniert das wirklich???

2. Höhe. Ich hab gelesen pro Bachlaufmeter soll man 2-3 cm Höhenunterschied rechnen. Irgendwie erscheint mir das recht wenig.

3. Pumpe. Wie berrechne ich welche Größe Pumpe ich brauche? Ich hab zuhause ein Prospekt von Oase. Da ist zwar angegeben wieviel l/h diverse Pumpen umlegen, aber mir sagt das gar nix für welche Teichgröße das ganze geeignet ist. Und dann gibt es wleche die sind außen, manche im Wasser, eine ist sogar winterfest ??????

Wie ihr merkt wäre ich für eure Erfhrung sehr dankbar und hab auch offene Ohren für andere Vorschläge. Noch sind wir in der Planung und knnen alles umschmeißen.

Achja, über den Bachlauf müßte man auch drüberkommen an einer Stelle um auf eine Holzterrasse zu kommen. MAl von einer Brücke abgesehen, hatte ich einen Vorschlag mal gesehen wo man das Wasser dann durch ein Rohr unterirdisdch laufen läßt. 30-40cm würden ja reichen.
Hat das jmd schon?

Und nochwas. Kupfer soll Wasser sauber machen. Könnte ich für den unterirdischen lauf dann ein Kupferrohr nehmen???

So jetzt mach ich erst mal schluß. Ich dank schon mal für euren input!
Anne


----------



## jochen (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf*

Hi Anne,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen im Forum...

nun zu deinen Fragen...
ich versuche mal ein wenig zu helfen,




> 1. Schwager hat auch Teich mit langem Bachlauf und benutzt keinen Filter, sondern sagt das wird alles durch den Bachlauf rausgefiltert.



naja, es gibt einen Spruch der besagt, wenn das Wasser über sieben Steine gelaufen ist, ist es sauber, alles nur Theorie, ich glaube nicht.

Durch den Bachlauf bekommst du mehr Ansiedlungsfläche für abbauende Bakterien,
wenn du den Bachlauf noch in den von dir geplanten Staustufen mit starkzehrenden Pflanzen bepflanzt (__ Brunnenkresse wirkt da zB. gut), hilft er dann wirklich gut als kleiner Biofilter.
Ich würde jedoch jedem empfehlen der einen Bachlauf oder Wasserfall baut einen mechanischen Filter (zB. Spaltsieb) vorzusetzen, so werden die feinen Teile aus dem System genommen.



> 2. Höhe. Ich hab gelesen pro Bachlaufmeter soll man 2-3 cm Höhenunterschied rechnen. Irgendwie erscheint mir das recht wenig.



Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters,
für einen sich dahinschlängelnten Wiesenbach reicht dieser Höhenunterschied allemal,
es gibt auch Verrückte die versuchten einen kleinen Wasserfall zu bauen... , dann reicht natürlich diese Steigung nicht.

Ein langsam fließendes Bächlein mit wenig Gefälle, dafür reichen 2-3cm/m locker, hat natürlich auch seinem Reiz,

letztendlich musst du entscheiden.



> 3. Pumpe. Wie berrechne ich welche Größe Pumpe ich brauche?



Berrechnen ist immer Schwierig,
ich würde dir empfehlen, deinen Bachlauf zu bauen,
wenn du damit fertig bist, nimmst du einfach einen Schlauch und lässt das Wasser durch den Bach laufen,
die Menge die dir dann entspricht literst du einfach mit einem Eimer aus,
danach kannst du für dich die ideale Pumpe bestellen.

Höhenunterschied mit einberechnen.

Bei mir am Wasserfall steht eine Atlantis von Oase, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.



> Achja, über den Bachlauf müßte man auch drüberkommen an einer Stelle um auf eine Holzterrasse zu kommen. MAl von einer Brücke abgesehen, hatte ich einen Vorschlag mal gesehen wo man das Wasser dann durch ein Rohr unterirdisdch laufen läßt. 30-40cm würden ja reichen.
> Hat das jmd schon?



In meinen Thema vom Wasserfallbau das ich oben als Link eingestellt habe, wurde ebenfalls ein kleines unterirdisches Stück eingebaut, einfach mit einer starken Granitpolygonalplatte, uns und vor allem den Kindern gefällt das gut.



> Und nochwas. Kupfer soll Wasser sauber machen. Könnte ich für den unterirdischen lauf dann ein Kupferrohr nehmen???



:shock ...nein, auf keinen Fall, Cu macht das Wasser so sehr "sauber", das die filtrierenden Bakterien darin absterben, den Pflanzen schaden, und die Fische vergiften,

also, schließe diesen Gedanken bitte aus...


ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Spass beim Bachlaufbau,
und natürlich weiterhin hier im Forum.


----------



## missmarplejunior (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf*

Hallo Jochen,

vielen lieben Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Ich hab jetzt mal das buddeln angefangen. Der Platz riecht leider nicht für so einen tollen Wasserfall wie manch anderer ihn hat. Außerdem muss man erst mal klein anfangen.

Ich habe jetzt den Verlauf des Baches gebuddelt und geformt wie er so laufen soll. Die Breite variert etwa von 25-45 cm, wobei bei den breiten stellen einfach auch tiefere mulden sind um dort pflanzen mit rein zustellen.
Die Gesamtlänge ist ca 3,5m. Soll man beim Bach eigentlich auch eine dicke Sandschicht unter der Folie machen?
Und wie schaut es mit so einer bschichteten Steinfolie aus? 

lg, Anne


----------



## jochen (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf*

Hi Anne,

an den langsam fließenden Stellen meines Wassserfalls habe ich Lavagranulat genommen, das schwimmt nicht so leicht weg, bietet zu dem noch Ansiedlungsfläche für Bakterien und ist ein prima Pflanzsubstrat.
In den strömenten Stellen habe ich einfach eine dicke Schicht Fertigzement (Trass)auf die Folie gegeben in der ich runde Steine in verschiedenen Größen gedrückt habe, etwas aufwändig, doch das Ergebniss gefällt uns zumindest.

Steinfolie finde ich persönlich nicht als Renner, ist eben Geschmacksache, wenn es dir gefällt kannst du sie natürlich verwenden.

Hast du auch ein paar Staustufen in deinem Bachlauf gebaut?

So etwas lockert unheimlich auf, und schafft zusätzlich noch schöne Pflanzzonen.


----------



## missmarplejunior (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf*

Abend Jochen,

bin grad rein vom buddeln. ich muss morgen mal ein bild machen und reinstellen.
bei uns ist der boden sehr fest und lehmig, deshalb hab ich mich einfach ein wenig an den Boden gehlaten wie es ging. Dadurch sind ganz automatisch Stufen entstanden. So im "Rohzustand" gefällt es mir schon mal ganz gut.
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich es an manchen Stellen noch tiefer machen sollte. Gibt es da eine Minimumtiefe die empfehlenswert ist? Es ist nie auf beiden gleichmäßig tief. wie gesagt, ich versuch morgen win photo reinzustellen.

Das mit der Steinfolie war nr eine Überlegung. Gesehen hab ich das noch nirgendwo, deshalb kann ich mir schwer vorstellen wie das ausschauen soll. Aber das mit dem lavagestein klingt auch gut.

So, jetzt geh ich duschen und fall tot ins bett. bis morgen  

lg, Anne


----------



## missmarplejunior (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf*

So schaut es im moment aus...

Ich hoffe man erkennt genügend. ganz links ist die "Quelle" und rechts kommt irgendwann der Teich. Hat nur nicht merh mit aufs Bild gepaßt.

Habe heute Folie etc gekauft. Hoffe bis nächste Woche liegt dann alles...

lg, Anne


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf*

Servus Anne

Das schaut gut aus  
 
Hab dein Bild mal gedreht, so sieht man`s besser

Bin schon gespannt wie es fertig aussieht


----------



## jochen (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf*

Hi Anne,

nicht schlecht... 

also, ich würde noch ein, zwei "Tümpel" mit einbauen,

also Stellen, die tiefer liegen als der weiterführende Bachverlauf, so etwas kommt in der Natur in langsam fließenden Bachläufen oft vor,
bietet am Rande Platz für einige Sumpfpflanzen, und wenn du Glück hast siedelt sich darin das ein oder andere Tierchen an.

Diese kleinen Tümpel im Bachlauf werden zumindest bei uns, sehr gerne von Fröschen angenommen.


----------



## Alex45525 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf*

Hallo Anne,

das schaut wirklich sehr gut aus!

Achtung: Denk bitte an die Kapillarsperre: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017.

Sonst saugt es Dir Dein Wasser aus dem Teich...


----------



## unicorn (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung zwecks Bachlauf*

1 Jahr später....
was wohl aus ihrem Bachlauf geworden ist?

Wir planen jetzt auch einen, deshalb bin ich über diesen Beitrag gestolpert.


----------

